
Samsung to Permanently Discontinue Galaxy Note 7 Smartphone - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/samsung-to-permanently-discontinue-galaxy-note-7-smartphone-1476177331
======
PaulRobinson
[drip, drip, drip, drip, drip…]

They have spent a huge amount of money on marketing this phone. I wrote a week
or so back it could be the end of Samsung and people told me I was an idiot -
they make so many other things, their spread is so broad, they can just
produce the next phone and move on.

This has done untold damage to their brand in the eyes of the average consumer
and has wasted so much money, I think they are going to need to get smart, and
quickly.

First, all those sales are now refunded. That is going to hurt cashflow and
cause ripples across the entire business. Sure, it's not going to hurt some of
their industrial projects but hampered cash flow is like having a respiratory
disease: most people who get pneumonia don't die of the pneumonia, but organs
shutting down because of the lack of oxygen they get as a result of the
pneumonia.

Secondly, a lot of marketing dollars are now wasted, gone. They did a global
campaign around the Olympics for this phone - it doesn't get much bigger. Just
be glad that they didn't launch this in early February otherwise they would
have taken every Super Bowl slot available. Those who do remember their
advertising around this spend will remember it as them talking about a phone
that scared airlines into thinking it might take down an aircraft.

Finally, many consumers won't buy Samsung phones again as a minimum when
they're first released, maybe never as a worst case scenario. This has done
long-term damage, we can't deny it.

I know a lot of people are fans of Samsung, and it's true they are a great
company, but objectively this has got to be damaging to them.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I completely disagree. People love shiny and they have a short memory even
though there's this wonderful thing called the internet that can remember
things for them. All Samsung has to do is come out with something shiny and
people will be buying it and blogging about it.

People still buy Ford cars even though they made the Pinto and their SUVs used
Firestone tires. People still buy Toyota without even a thought as to whether
the brakes work. People still buy any car whatsoever with an airbag without
worrying if it'll spontaneously explode and, if not kill them, shred their
face.

~~~
catdog
I agree with the disagreement, we are also not talking about some one trick
pony which solely depends on successfully selling this thing. Samsung as a
whole and even the consumer electronics part alone is a massive and
diversified conglomerate. They should be easily able to swallow the financial
losses of such a failure in a single product category and let it survive
during a bit of a lean period until customers regain trust which may even be
not that long.

~~~
hkmurakami
Samsung's profits are dominated by its mobile unit, which has given the
division much increased power within the overall organization. (I was employed
by a supplier to Samsung mobile, by even without that this is public
knowledge).

The rest of the company has much thinner margins. This undeniably hurts their
business.

------
simonh
They still haven't actually started a recall of the 'fixed'versions of the
device though. I know people who bought them from carriers can get
refunds/replacements but some buyers on Samsung's own web store have already
been waiting weeks to arrange replacement or refunds of the v1 devices.

Manufacturing defects happen. Design defects happen. Even criminal activities
by employees happen, but it's up to the leadership and the culture of the
company to get on top of these issues and steer the ship back on course.

Overall Samsung has a decent reputation at competently engineering phones and
batteries. But the way they've handled their responsibility for this issue is
inexcusable. Ceasing manufacturing is about managing their own costs. What are
they doing to actually help their customers?

~~~
hrrsn
The replacement/fixed versions are also being recalled.

[https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-will-ask-all-
global-...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-will-ask-all-global-
partners-to-stop-sales-and-exchanges-of-galaxy-note7-while-further-
investigation-takes-place)

[http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/](http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/)

~~~
simonh
That's not what the Verge article says. Verizon is taking back devices that
they have sold, as are other carriers, but Samsung has not issued a recall of
the replacement Note 7 devices.

Offering refunds to customers isn't the same as issuing a formal recall of all
devices. They're doing the absolute minimum they can possibly get away with
and trying to sweep the 'fixed' replacement Note 7 situation under the carpet.

At best they might be trying to put the replacement Note 7 non-recall recall
under the umbrella of the original Note 7 recall, in order to avoid the
embarrassment of issuing two formal recalls. But that's pure bullshit.

~~~
hrrsn
Sorry, updated with a better link from Samsung directly.

~~~
simonh
It's still pretty half-arsed. As I suspected, they're sweeping the recall of
the replacement devices under the same recall notice. It'll be interesting to
see if the CPSC accepts that.

------
on_and_off
Damn. That's one major failure.

Now I really want a postmortem on the real cause of these fires.

~~~
RGamma
Apparently some rare manufacturing fault that put pressure on internal poles,
short-circuiting the battery: [https://www.cnet.com/news/why-is-samsung-
galaxy-note-7-explo...](https://www.cnet.com/news/why-is-samsung-galaxy-
note-7-exploding-overheating/)

~~~
walterbell
Still unclear why some replacements (which have batteries from a different
supplier) are exhibiting a similar failure mode.

~~~
aqzman
Could it have been an issue with the deign of the battery itself, so the
failure would happen regardless of who manufactured the battery?

~~~
walterbell
Why do batteries need to be unique for each model? Some laptop lines (e.g.
Lenovo) share removable batteries among models with similar power needs. Same
used to be true of phones which had removable batteries from the same phone
vendor.

~~~
Zelmor
Because everybody wants to be special. Size, weight, optimalization, screen
edge corner angle, etc. It is a senseless, unsustainable development practice
that creates much waste each year. Nobody seems to look at the future,
everybody just wants to win in the here and now.

4 degrees later, we are all gone. The batteries remain, for a while. In 2135
CE, the last Samsung battery too will catch fire, starting an unstoppable
wildfire that will consume much of Eurasia, along with whoever survived the
previous social collapse. Then, only ashes will remain.

Fuck the pandas, save ourselves.

~~~
pluma
> Fuck the pandas

To be fair, the lack of fucking pandas do is a major hurdle in their
conservation.

------
Merad
I am the only one who thinks this is an extraordinary step? Does this mean
that they've identified the problem and believe that it's beyond repair? Or do
they think that the Note 7 name has been so tarnished now that they just want
to kill it?

It's especially surprising because most people who have the phone seem to love
it, aside from, y'know, the risk of spontaneous combustion.

~~~
criddell
I think it's because of the brand damage. When you sell millions of phones,
some tiny number will always have problems. Every single time that happens,
the media will jump on it for _yet-another-Samsung-Note-problem_ story.

At this point, they are probably mostly worried that the damage will spread to
other Samsung properties. Some news stories are already trying to connect
appliance failures.

~~~
macintux
Brand damage? 13-year-old kids are getting burned by these phones. Airplanes
have been evacuated due to these phones. This is not a media overreaction.

~~~
criddell
Even if Samsung were to get their failure rates in line with Apple, Motorola,
LG, and other manufacturers, a Samsung failure will still generate more
coverage than any other brand. That's why there's no point in trying to
salvage the Note 7.

BTW, this isn't the first plane to be evacuated due to a phone fire. Remember
this story:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-272965...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-2729656/Could-
smartphones-banned-flights-iPhone-5-catches-fire-plane-Tel-Aviv-poses-big-
question-airlines.html)

There are others if you Google it.

~~~
macintux
> a Samsung failure will still generate more coverage than any other brand

Hello, Tim Cook on line 1. He'd like to quibble with your generalization.

What I find interesting about those earlier reports is the lack of follow-up.
We know that the Note 7 explosions are happening "out of the box"; iPhone
failures of this nature have often been attributed to cheap 3rd party
chargers, but I can't find any information about the iPhones that led to
evacuated flights.

Anyway, we're going to have to agree to disagree. There have been dozens of
documented exploding Note 7 devices, which as best as I can determine is
unprecedented. Any phone manufacturer would be under heavy fire.

~~~
ojm
2011, Australia, iPhone 4 (or 4s)

> "The airline says the flight had landed in Sydney when the phone started
> emitting a "significant amount of dense smoke, accompanied by a red glow"."

Source: [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-11-29/iphone-catches-
fire/37...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-11-29/iphone-catches-fire/3701250)

------
Insanity
Wouldn't want to be working in that division right now. I'm assuming they'll
try to sprint asap to a follow-up or a replacement. The longer they wait, the
more they lose to other vendors I am assuming. And the bad publicity must be
causing quite a headache as well.

Nevertheless, their other phones have been good (and I'm assuming that apart
from catching fire this one was as well, though catching fire is a pretty big
downside).

~~~
ff10
Sprint to a replacement? To basically do the same mistake twice (or thrice if
you will)? My bet is that they'll retreat and introduce the basic concept
in/as another brand next year.

~~~
yitchelle
Couldn't they replace the defective design from their other product lines?
What is the actual root cause, battery or controlling electronics?

~~~
piyush_soni
Officially, no one knows, though there are theories. Samsung has said they are
investigating it.

------
newscracker
The question is, "What replaces the absence of Galaxy Note 7 for another year
or so (until the next version comes out)?" Note 5? A re-branded Note 7 with a
slightly different look and hardware? Would Samsung junk the Note name and
come up with some other name to bury this? My guess is that the Note name
would go away completely or be superseded by a different name (with a prefix
or suffix). That name now deserves to be erased and forgotten as quickly as
possible.

------
dghughes
I'm not surprised since I've seen the quality of Samsung going downhill for
years. Even such things as the stupid blotware Kies and Kies air instead of
just allowing you to connect the phone like a USB thumbdrive. I've rambled on
about Samsung phones in the comment sections of various sites for years.

The last Samsung phone I bought was an S5 I still have it I skipped the S4
before that it the S3 which was not bad except for the screen glass quality.

I was impressed by the S2 the glass is nearly indestructible even my elderly
dad with his pocket full of change and car keys never scratched the screen.

A replacement S3 I managed to scratch about a week after getting it but before
that my original S3 screen cracked from end to end suddenly. When I was at
Starbucks the barista said "Hey mine did I that too!" her phone had the same
exact crack pattern S shaped top right to lower left.

This overall quality problem at Samsung shouldn't be a surprise. But really
any modern phone cramming so much into a small thing with an enormous amount
of energy crammed into a battery something had to give maybe Apple is next?

~~~
flurpitude
Meh, my experience was the opposite - S2 died quickly, S3 was slow and with
bloated software, Note 4 was and still is great. But anecdotes about one or
two people's experience don't prove anything.

~~~
dghughes
Meanwhile the Samsung Note burns.

------
fumar
As a current Note 7 user, this is news bums me out. Not because the error rate
of the manufactured phones may exceed safety requirements, but its the only
device (tool) that has met my needs in a long time. Digital ink functionality
is something I searched for since, those early Palm (PDA) days. The Surface
Pro was a great answer to that as a laptop replacement. It never crossed my
mind to get a Note until now.

I always shied away from the Samsung line of Android devices (except for the
Galaxy Nexus), due to heavy handed re-skin of the UI. I have owned almost all
of the Nexus phones, except for the Nexus 4. Each of the Google-blessed
devices had compromises either battery, screen, camera (always), or MVP like
design. The Google Pixel announcement pushed me over the edge to try a new
product line. The Pixel looks just fine and is probably a good performer, but
something about it feels very Gen 1. My wife has had the Note 7 since launch,
and she claims its her favorite phone to date. Note 7 it was, TMobile had them
in stock after the first recall.

To be honest, I have made a few changes to the Note 7 experience. After an
hour or so of tweaking with the settings and installing a new launcher, I was
holding a power-user Android device. It was just the right amount of stock
Android and Samsung enhanced feature-set with strong hardware.

In the last week, the Note has quickly replaced the Surface Pro in more
"mobile" scenarios. For example, client meetings, coffee chats, and jotting
down notes in a quick huddles. I am an avid note taker, I love having the
ability to archive all my notes to the cloud. OneNote does a great job of
converting my notes to text, allows for searchability.

There is not a clear heir to the phablet throne. I have been keeping my eye on
the Huawei Mate 9, Pixel XL, and a LG V20. They all have compromises and don't
match the swiss-army knife approach of the Note 7. I love the idea of a master
device with the ability for digital ink (S Pen) that also replaces media-
consumption focused tablets (large sceen).

Hopefully current Note 7 users and future ones are vocal with Samsung to keep
the Note series alive. It might raise awareness to other manufacturers to
create similar devices. The majority of negative sentiment is coming from non-
users (not to dismiss the real threat of injury). Which holds less water than
positive encouragement from the users who planned to purchase or did purchase
the Note. By positive encouragement, I mean asking for Samsung to fix the
issue and we will be here waiting (hopefully its a fast turnaround).

I can't see myself parting with this tool. I am sure some of you here will
understand when a device comes around that meets and exceeds all your niche
needs, its pretty awesome! I would hate for it to disappear.

~~~
Naomarik
After owning the Note 7 every other phone in comparison seems the same: just a
screen to show apps on and make calls. The s-pen is what sets this thing apart
from the rest, and as a developer has helped me sharing ideas and solving
problems. Would hate to give it up.

I wish Apple would make a phone with an integrated stylus.

~~~
flurpitude
Note 4 user here. Not sure what to do when this one dies. The pen is a great
feature that hugely expands the uses of the device. I hope Samsung doesn't
feel the need to stop producing phones with a pen.

------
Nursie
So... Slightly OT but not 100%...

For those of us wanting a phablet, what are the options right now?

Pixel is, IMHO, too expensive. The Note was top-end too, but at least had
Wireless charging, which I like. Now it's gone. I don't 'do' iOS.

What's left? Most of the other phablets have got smaller, the Moto Z looks
quite good (no QI, but otherwise great). People rave about the OnePlus 3 but
the screen is low-res compared to many. I have found a device called "LeMax 2"
by "Le Eco" which is dirt cheap by comparison, 5.7" QHD, snapdragon
820-based... Has anyone tried one?

~~~
aeturnum
I see people recommend the LG V20.
[http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8238&idPhone2=...](http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8238&idPhone2=8082)

~~~
Nursie
It's not clear that's ever getting a UK release, though import is a
possibility. Also I'm not sold on the second screen - it adds to an already
large phone.

Definite possibility.

------
lmm
Guess I'm glad I gave up and bought the S7 Edge instead. At least it still has
a MicroSD slot, which was my biggest reason for sticking to the Note line.

~~~
dingo_bat
Micro sd ftw. It makes my bugging decision very easy. I list all the flagships
and check which one has micro sd. Then I buy it.

------
donpark
Better than prolonging agony. Fire the faulty chain of command, fix the
problem then announce Galaxy Note 8.

------
basicplus2
I don't get this... Its the battery.. not the phone. Surely discontinue the
battery.

~~~
tobtoh
Couldn't it be the charging circuit? Or some fault in the power circuits that
draws too much current too quickly? ie it might be something that is easy to
replace like the battery, but something that requires a fundamental redesign
of the electronics.

~~~
basicplus2
My presumption is that circuits designed to limit charge rates and voltage to
the battery are built into the "battery pack" thus replacing this would be all
that is required.

------
nebulous1
This is going to bring a whole new meaning to the phrase "fire sale"

------
mcs_
So,the lesson here is Shit happens... at any scale.

------
gonzo41
Samsung - I want a slightly thicker phone, Square edges and a big battery that
i can change out. Do this and im yours for life

~~~
dingo_bat
They already did that with the s7 and edge. It's a bit thicker than s6 and the
battery is humongous.

~~~
e40
The s7 does not have a user-removable battery.

[http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/skp/faq/1102126](http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/skp/faq/1102126)

~~~
e40
Seriously, two people downvoted this, and it included proof?!

------
minikites
Now the question is, will they just re-release the same thing as the "Galaxy
Note 8"?

~~~
RGamma
Maybe next time they'll offer replaceable batteries, which would have made
this situation much less painful and is generally a plus for consumers
anyway...

~~~
mcculley
To make the battery replaceable while still providing the same amount of
energy would require a thicker case around the battery, thicker contacts, and
a discrete accessible compartment in the phone. All of this adds up to a much
bigger phone. The days of replaceable batteries are over.

~~~
ManlyBread
The chase for the thinnest device possible is plain stupid, the current
devices with a replaceable battery are already thin enough to fit in a pocket,
why go even further if it's such an inconvenience? For me, not having a
replaceable battery is a very good reason to avoid buying such a device.

~~~
catdog
This race to the thinnest in mobile computing is going way too far for some
years now, which sacrifices many things with no real gain: useful ports
getting replaced by clunky adapters, modular components are replaced with
glue, heat dissipation getting more challenging and finally loosing space for
putting in batteries. You even regularly see oddities such as camera lenses
sticking out of the back of a phone, leaving them unprotected, people putting
their phone into cases because this thin things terribly fit your hand during
usage and finally people carrying around external batteries all the time
because the device obviously carries too little of them.

Additionally, pushing the device to the thinnest possible by not protecting
the battery well enough was AFAIK the root cause of the problem at hand.

------
transfire
Ouch. So my bet is that Samsung is going to get serious about new battery tech
and come out with a new set of devices in a couple of years touting their
"revolutionary" new power system.

If we're lucky it will be ultra-capacitors that charge in seconds rather than
hours. Unfortunately that tech still has 5x less capacity than lithiums.

------
ge96
Why couldn't they have just replaced the batteries in the next batch?

------
bogomipz
What's the potential for a class action suit here? Should they have issued an
official recall in September when they started issuing replacements.

------
crudbug
They should change the entire Note line to Galaxy N series - N8, N9 ..
parallel with S7, S8 ..

------
intrasight
I wonder if the Galaxy Note 7 will in the future be a rare, valuable
collectable item.

~~~
lagadu
Particularly an unexploded one.

~~~
intrasight
That, and most people will send them back in order to get a refund

------
randiantech
This is how you kill a brand.

------
metafunctor
The subject says it all, but am I the only one who isn't a subscriber of the
Wall Street Journal? Is there no free source on the Internet for this same
piece of news?

I'm not saying everything should be free. I build paid-for services on the web
myself. But how is “To Read the Full Story, Subscribe or Sign In” useful on
the Hacker News?

~~~
WhitneyLand
Because sometimes they break stories and have exclusive content and in depth
info that others won't have immediately if ever. For example they were ahead
of everyone with the Theranos news.

I think the idea of putting links on HN is its better to know about it asap,
rather than possibly using a slower or less comprehensive source.

~~~
hackerkid
> Because sometimes they break stories and have exclusive content and in depth
> info that others won't have immediately if ever

This story has been in Reddit home page for last 14 hours pointing to the
original source on the official Samsung website[1]. This content is neither
exclusive nor breaking.

[1] [https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-will-ask-all-
global-...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-will-ask-all-global-
partners-to-stop-sales-and-exchanges-of-galaxy-note7-while-further-
investigation-takes-place)

~~~
novaleaf
That's not exactly true. The story that's been floating around for 14 hours is
that sales have been put on hold and all units should be recalled.

This WSJ article on samsung PERMANENTLY discontinuing sales is a substantially
different development.

------
danso
For folks who can't get past the WSJ paywall:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/business/international/sam...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/business/international/samsung-
galaxy-note7-terminated.html)

> SEOUL — Samsung Electronics is terminating production of its troubled Galaxy
> Note 7 smartphone, according to a person familiar with the decision, in a
> major and embarrassing about-face for the South Korean electronics giant.

> In a statement filed with the country’s stock exchange late Tuesday, Samsung
> said it had made a “final decision” to stop production. That means the
> company will no longer produce or market the smartphone, said the person,
> who spoke on the condition of anonymity because Samsung did not publicly
> disclose further information about the decision.

~~~
kenny_r
FYI: HN has a recent feature where there's a link labeled "web" under the
article link, which brings you to a web search.

Clicking the first result will bypass the paywall.

~~~
kuschku
Not anymore, that was true once, but doesn't work for me anymore (Germany).

~~~
Matt3o12_
Paywalls only have to allow you visit their site 3 times a day for free if you
come from google [0]. It might not work because you have visited more then 3
articles already today. Deleting your cookies or entering the private mode of
your browser should do the trick, though.

[0]

~~~
kuschku
I haven’t visited their site at all in the entire past week.

------
NicoJuicy
This is the second article i can't access in a short time. Please consider
changing the url to the nytimes article or deleting the article on itselve.

I don't think HN should contain links to paywalled sites like wsj.com

~~~
ljf
Click on 'web' link below the title above, this will take you to a google
search for the story, which generally allows you to read the full story (for
SEO purposes)

~~~
NicoJuicy
This doesn't help anymore ( or it is because i already surfed to it).

But i read that it is not possible anymore on another topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680380#unv_12680507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680380#unv_12680507)

They "upgraded" their paywall game. Also, the first topic with the most votes
is ALWAYS a link to another article with the same information or a TLDR; for
those who can't access the paywalled article.

Please just ban the wsj domain, so people would search for an alternative
article immediatly. This is, after all, what wsj seems to want :)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I second the banning of paywalled domains; trying to maintain hacks and
workarounds for each and every popular third-party just doesn't seem worth it
in the long-run. HN should be for open discussion on content that is freely
available to all rather than locked down.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Let's discuss?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12683017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12683017)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
_Sees paywall_ \- _Google 's URL_ \- _Gets past paywall_

~~~
ljf
That is also what the 'web' link at the top of this page below the title is
for ;)

~~~
2T1Qka0rEiPr
TIL! Thanks :)

------
finchisko
Note 7 could have one day extremely high value as rare device.

~~~
gchokov
Unless it starts fire by itself. "Could explode any moment now, get it while
hot"

------
neximo64
In other news Apple stock surges, despite the iPhone 7 falling short of
expectations.

~~~
shostack
And finally the Samsung stock price reflects the news. It was pretty
fascinating to watch it hit its all-time high on 10/7\. From what I read it
seems that a relatively small percentage of their revenue is impacted by this,
so investors aren't that rattled.

I'm not one to try and time the market, but if I were to gamble, this might be
a fun one to try to get in on now.

~~~
Mikeb85
To be fair, Samsung sells a hell of a lot more than smartphones. They're a
giant conglomerate that sells everything under the sun, and manufactures for
half the electronics industry.

------
curiousdater
I guess I just bought the right yet boring phone .. the iPhone 7.

The Note 7 looked crazy innovative besides full waterproofing, iris
scanning..it be turned into a deadly weapon that could be used for mass
destruction :-/

On a side note such a phone that floating around could be used by terrorists
on planes. How will airlines handle this?

~~~
happyslobro
Airlines are already specifically the Note 7, I saw a notice at the security
check in Amsterdam (Schiphol) about it. I wouldn't be surprised if a patch
goes out soon for those color-coding x-ray scanners, that automatically
detects a Note 7.

Having said that, this is a pretty small incendiary that we are talking about,
and aircraft are several layers thick everywhere that a passenger can access.
How would a terrorist actually use this to put a hole in a plane?

~~~
happyslobro
LOLolol I just got off a Qatar Airways flight, where they made an announcement
asking any passengers with a Note 7 to hand it over. But then when
disembarking in DXB (Dubai), I noticed a floor to ceiling ad for the Note 7.
Epic fail.

------
happyslobro
The recall notice only seems to apply to people who bought the phone in
America. If you change the "us" in the url of the official notice to something
else, like "ca", you get a 404.
[http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/](http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/)

Is this recall only available in the US? Is the rest of the world basically
screwed, unless their own governments put some pressure on Samsung?

From the FAQ:

> 4\. I participated in the U.S. Note7 Exchange Program. Is my replacement
> Galaxy Note7 affected?

> Yes. This applies to all Galaxy Note7 phones _in the U.S._ (emphasis mine)

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I'm not sure what you think that proves. A US URL works for the US and talks
about the US? Surprising? Other countries are doing recalls too, and have
pages talking about it.

Here is the Taiwan URL:

[http://www.samsung.com/tw/news/product/galaxy-
note7-announce...](http://www.samsung.com/tw/news/product/galaxy-
note7-announcement-1011/)

Here is the Canadian URL:

[http://www.samsung.com/ca/note7exchange/](http://www.samsung.com/ca/note7exchange/)

Here is the Australian URL:

[http://www.samsung.com/au/galaxynote7-notice/](http://www.samsung.com/au/galaxynote7-notice/)

Here is the Chinese homepage (see the pop-out note about the Note 7 to the
left):

[http://www.samsung.com/cn/home/](http://www.samsung.com/cn/home/)

It is a global recall. You just cannot guess the URL in the way you think you
should be able to.

~~~
happyslobro
I see that you found the same outdated notice as me, when I googled: it refers
to an exchange program, not a recall. Check out this foot-in-mouth quote:

> Canadian Note7 Software Update showcases Note7 device is safe for use.

At this point, I think that it is most likely that there will eventually be a
global recall (how could there not be? that would be madness) but they just
haven't gotten around to updating all of the other countries. Recalls are
complex, I guess. But they should at least shut down the exchange program
ASAP, that's just a waste of time at this point.

